# Feel Good Thread



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello. Just got out of the gym? Just had a healthy meal? This is where that good stuff can be discussed!

I just got out of a yoga class and I feel taller. I feel light, like I can conquer things. I'm eating a pear sliced up. And if there were grapefruit in the fridge, I would too. My grandparents used to cut their fruit like this. My grandma makes headphones out of the peel of the grapefruit, all in one shot. I'm going to walk my dog later. I feel inspired.

:happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yoga makes me feel powerful too. I just did yoga 1 1/2 hrs. a day for the past seven days. I had to take a break, but today I just did some restorative postures like child's pose, downward dog, legs up the wall and head stand with some deep breathing and it took away any yucky feelings I have.

Yoga is a miraculous thing. So is tea. Mmmm hot tea on a rainy day.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Hiked about 5 miles today. My legs are sore but it's that good kind of soreness where you know something productive was done and your body is just kind of settling. The...soreness afterglow? helps me sleep a lot better.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Did a 8 minute ab workout(Just began this week),whoo abs are sore but I feel good.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Had coffee today, instead of green tea. Fuckin' YEAH!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

To motivate myself to lose weight, I bought a few shirts that I could only pull off if I was fit. Those shirts fit me now.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> Did a 8 minute ab workout(Just began this week),whoo abs are sore but I feel good.


I thanked for the avatar Byakuya Kuchki....(mispelled prob...) Mayuri Kurotsuchi will destroy you all....
And that was my happy thought 4 the day


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Wooh guys! 

I just did a class called super workout. Fast paced moves. My abs. They hurt. 

But I feel great and I'm eating a banana nut chocolate chip cake I made myself.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Odd place to have a feel good moment, but I went to the ER this morning, and (while there) the gown closed on me, with a little left over. It closed on me! The last time I was in the hospital, they had to put one gown on the front, and tear another in half to put on the back to use the strap to hold it closed. Plus, one nurse told me she could tell I had lost a mountain of weight, since she had last seen me. 90 fucking pounds down! About 800 cals consumed for the day.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Went to my first Judo class last night and I'm a little sore this morning (nothing big-- I've definitely been a lot worse). We did different running drills at the beginning and I kept up the whole time. I was more out of breath than everyone else, but I didn't fall behind. I think it'll be a fun way to get some of my exercise. I'm trying to add more exercise in since all my weight loss so far has been diet with very little exercise and now that I'm getting down to a weight I can move around comfortably and I've got so much energy, it's time to start building myself up fitness wise.

I've also got a checkup tomorrow, so I'm interested to see if I've lost any more weight. It's funny because I haven't been to this doctor in like 7 years and I neglected to bring them my medical files from the off years (should really do that...) and I'm at about the weight I was when I last went there in high school, so it looks like I haven't changed. So a month ago I went for a quick physical for work they were talking about how I need to lose some weight and I just laughed. I mean, at my full checkup I'll definitely tell the doctor what's been going on, but it was funny. About 70 lbs down, 20 or so more to go.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel better this morning after eating a low-fat, vegetarian stir fry the other night. For added fat and protein, I had a whole avocado with sea salt to finish off my dinner. I slept at a reasonable hour, so I'm awake more refreshed and clear-minded. I'd like to keep up with this kind of diet and sleep regimen. All the better when I incorporate daily walks.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I just ate some homemade pumpkin pie.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I just had a three egg omelet cooked in butter with sausage, cheese, salsa and sour cream and two cups of coffee with heavy whipping cream. I'm not going to be hungry all day. 

Addendum-- Just got back from the doctors. This was my primary care provider from the time I was born until I was 17 when I went to college. Apparently from the last time I was there when I was 17, I lost four pounds and grew and inch! How often can a 25-year-old get excited about having grown an inch?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I did a little bit of barefoot jogging on the beach and realized if I lived this close to the ocean I might take this up regularly as it is much more pleasant than running around on the sidewalk in athletic shoes.

On Thanksgiving I did the most amazing gratitude yoga class, it was mat-to-mat but so full of positive energy and a little kirtan, too.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Got weighed today. Officially hit the hundred pounds lighter mark. Had a cute girl stare at me and smile, too. Been a damn good day.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> About 800 cals consumed for the day.


um......
am i the only one who sees something wrong with this


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

I created a core routine that involves upper body, lower body strength. The cool-down involves stability. Best part is the only thing I can't take with me is a medicine ball - the rest is in the mind! I can perform it outside while training or indoors after a weight lifting session!

I wonder if Link would feel like this after getting the Master Sword or his gadgets in the games that star him.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

on 12/21/12 A polar storm will sweep through and I will be granted to do whatever I wish. My family will become immortal. My theories upon dimensions will become reality, and I will become a complete chimera! And anything else I could ever wish for! 

That was me feel good false hope for the day


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not a thread killer.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Heehee.

I've been keeping up with exercising still.  

It's a good feeling to be going up the stairs when most people take the escalator and not feeling as out of breath.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Having some scrambled eggs, bread with jam, latte coffee, naturally squeezed orange mixed with grapefruit juice.  
I plan to keep eating breakfast every morning.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Back in my yoga habit and it's completely healed my eczema. Like, it's just gone. No lotion or topical steroids or anything. Literally the only change was getting back into 2x/day yoga.

Yet another reminder that the healthy life is the good life.


----------



## ester62 (Jan 17, 2013)

I love the gym


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry, just had to add this here.  Revival, yeah?

I pushed myself too hard in an aeroboxe class. It's intense so I'm kind of sore. But in a day or so, I shall feel good! I will also try out hot yoga again. 

It's almost spring and I'm feelin' good. How about you?


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's now noon, I've been for my morning run, didn't beat my previous time but I never expect much when I run first thing in the morning. I'm glad it's out of the way, and I'm loving the energy levels. That's my job done for the day, now I can pass it over to my trainers at CrossFit tonight and they can do the rest. 

I've just returned from the shops and I stocked up on a bucket load of fruit and vegetables, most of which I used to make one of my signature over-stuffed omelettes. My vegetable:egg ratio is all wrong, like 7:1.. sorry 'bout it. 

Oh, and I like this thread.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Did a zumba class today. There were some new people. The older men are funny to watch. This one guy was too slow at everything. The class puts me in a good mood. I was feeling tired or lazy in the class. I got a cramp and felt my heart more. But it's rare that I've been able to follow the whole way through. It's a work out, alright. There's some moves where you like stampede on the ground. That hurts my knees. The moves where you're almost jogging on the spot, I like. The ones where you fling your arms like you're crazy. Fun. But I wonder about my knees. If I have a problem with them. I played soccer for many years. And as they passed, I'd see girls getting injured. Besides one fall and scarring in my knee, I've been a-okay. I feel some weakness there sometimes, so I wonder. 

So, now I'm feeling my leg muscles and I can just sleep and feel like I'm sleeping forever, floating away. Also, I would have loved a bath. I bought a green tea/cucumber bath thing. But the thing is broken so I need to buy a new one or else the water goes away. I ate some quinoa(I have to look up what this is and how to have it) with some parsley, tomato, red pepper. Pita and hummus. My parents made it. I made my dad get some mint leaves when he went grocery shopping. So I'll concoct some healthy things. 

The radio in my area, calls people at work that applied, at 5 o'clock and they have to say "It's 5 o'clock and I'm out of here!" And there's up beat music. So I always like that. I had one job where I worked just the weekends, so talk about a twist. It's 9:15 p.m. and I'm feeling good! XD


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Nothing quite like orange juice for energy. I think I must resign from this thread. XD


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

After a quick exercise session at home; I weighted myself and discovered I'm only 5 lb. away from the 180 pounds goal I imposed myself nearly 8 months ago. I'm starting to recover shirts I hadn't worn in years because they wouldn't fit me. Nothing like a booster like that to continue.


----------

